# Harrison radiator tank codes



## gtoguy389 (Jun 3, 2012)

I am looking for info on the tank codes on 1966 GTO Harrison radiators. I know the original part number for the complete radiator is 3008356, code TP. I still have the old 3 core radiator in storage from car, but it no longer has the original tag that was attached to the top tank on the passenger side. There is a Chevy post out there for 66/67 Chevelles breaking down the tank codes. I am hoping that someone in the Pontiac camp can come up with the same kind of info. 

The code on the top tank is U K with a smaller F in the middle. Based on the info from that Chevy post, the F is the month the tank was produced. The bottom tank has the code L Y. There is also a small tag on the top tank next to the upper radiator hose inlet with the numbers 2081 7. I don't expect to verify that this is the original radiator that came in the car, but these codes should let me know if it has ever been replaced. Thanks


----------



## gtoguy389 (Jun 3, 2012)

Here are some pics


----------

